# Swapples (Similar to Bejeweled)



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Pretty fun mini game. OMGPop is a safe site so no worries 

Just wanted to let you guys in on this game. You can have up to 6 players and unlike bejeweled which is by yourself you get to compete against the other players, so it's more fun IMO

Play Fun Multiplayer Games Free At OMGPOP

If you have a yahoo account you can find the game there and play as well. The link I gave gives you a larger screen though.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

NOOOO. Will not get addicted to another OMGPop game!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol kayla , we can get Amber hooked on this with us LMAO


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I miss doing google hangout and playing draw something lol


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

My other half gave me the nickname Bejeweled over 4 years ago because my name is Julie.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It's lots oh fun ya'll should come battle in Swapples!!!!! lol


----------

